# Coulsdon air raid shelter - Feb 2017



## Newage (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi All

I know this place has been done once or twice but what the hell is still sub-zero cool.
After a quick text message from Fluffy saying do you want to head over there and oh you don`t have to drive this time it was a no brain`r............

Coulsdon air raid shelter was built just before the out break of WW2 and is within the grounds of the now demolished Cain Hill asylum in surrey.

Just after the war (1947 that`s just after right.) it was taken over by a company that made optical lens as they found the constant temp a major bonus
(although the work force must of just loved the cold - NOT) after that it was used by or as a garage.

The place is a lot bigger than we had first thought.

Picture time................ 

Blast door in to the complex after the entrance dog leg.












Small bays where the lenses were made.











For some unknown reason there is a set of tractor wheels and the rear diff down one of the tunnels - it`s what makes this place "famous".
















Well there you go.
Thanks for looking and any comments, there are more pictures on my FlickR page so if you want more
tunnel goodness (and you know you do) get on over to :-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157678573141672

Cheers Newage

GO ON THEN...............ONE MORE......

Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide,
No escape from reality.

Open your eyes,
Look up to the skies and see


----------



## HughieD (Feb 28, 2017)

Ha ha, it's all gone a bit Bohemian Rhapsody!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 28, 2017)

I was sure that this place had only been sealed a couple of days ago !! &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## krela (Feb 28, 2017)

You're just a poor boy from a poor family... yeah yeah.

Anything to get out of buying a round.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 28, 2017)

Do you think he will do the Fandango?


----------



## krela (Feb 28, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Do you think he will do the Fandango?



God I hope not, I don't wanna get barred from the pub.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 28, 2017)

Another nice bit of underground stuff. Cheers.


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice to see this place again. Is the abandoned speaker stack there? Never made it here even though I live so close. I DJd at a good few raves a long time ago in places like this, sadly before I was aware of the white dust danger.  Luckily I drove to and from them gigs so made a swift exit so I could get home for work the next day or day after. Seriously cracking pics mate, always so well lit and your cheeky little selfy is like something from a horror movie cover. Very professional looking. And there is nothing wrong with that! Loved it! : )


----------



## smiler (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice sharp well lit pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 1, 2017)

great stuff mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dick Derpin (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice one guys, pucka shots!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 1, 2017)

Vey nice work there awesome photos, the place is immense but scary as shit from that last photo, don't tell me that Fluffy


----------



## Newage (Mar 1, 2017)

No mate the last shot is all me.
Can't you tell I'm the slim good looking one.

Cheers newage


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 1, 2017)

Newage said:


> Can't you tell I'm the slim good looking one.
> 
> Cheers newage



That's why he thought it was me !!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 1, 2017)

Newage said:


> No mate the last shot is all me.
> Can't you tell I'm the slim good looking one.
> 
> Cheers newage


Thats why I said it was a scary as shit


----------



## Gromr (Mar 1, 2017)

Glad to see this place still popping up. Its a very impressive shelter indeed. Photos are top notch!


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice! Classic splore.


----------



## FFerret (Mar 15, 2017)

Great photos, and a good report.

After more than 10 years of trying I never thought I would get in this place, however managed to visit twice at the begining of this month.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 16, 2017)

I didn't know Cane Hill had its own air raid shelter...I guess its all full of flimsy new builds with poor electrics now?

Decent pics in a very tricky place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2017)

Beautiful sharp images.


----------

